# Das richtige Buch



## FGV-IT-P (11. Jan 2012)

Hey Forum,

ich schreibe eine Facharbeit in Informatik und muss mir dafür Netzwerkprogrammierung anlernen. Ich habe Java ist auch eine Insel 10. Auflage, in der dieses Thema leider nicht mehr behandelt wird und würde mir nun noch gerne ein Buch nur über Netzwerkprogrammierung (für Anfänger) zulegen.

Bei Thalia habe ich das Buch "Netzwerke für Dummies" gefunden. Behandelt das nur den physikalischen Aufbau eines Netzwerkes oder auch die Programmierung?

Wer Tipps für mich hat bitte melden. Danke 

PS: Ich brauche kein Buch über grundlegende Javaprogrammierung, sonder ausschließlich für Netzwerke. Am besten übersichtlich gehalten und gut für Einsteiger zu verstehen.

Gruß FGV-IT-P


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Jan 2012)

> ich schreibe eine Facharbeit in Informatik und muss mir dafür Netzwerkprogrammierung anlernen. Ich habe Java ist auch eine Insel 10. Auflage, in der dieses Thema leider nicht mehr behandelt wird und würde mir nun noch gerne ein Buch nur über Netzwerkprogrammierung (für Anfänger) zulegen.



Dann schau doch einfach in eine frühere Ausgabe, da ist es noch drin.



> Bei Thalia habe ich das Buch "Netzwerke für Dummies" gefunden. Behandelt das nur den physikalischen Aufbau eines Netzwerkes oder auch die Programmierung?



Du kannst doch einfach auf Google Books oder Amazon das Inhaltsverzeichnis anschauen, dann siehst du auch worum es genau im dem Buch geht.


----------



## FGV-IT-P (11. Jan 2012)

Habe mir schon die html-Version von Java ist auch eine Insel 9. Auflage auf den PC gezogen, lerne aber lieber mit einem Buch in der Hand 

Die Inhaltsangaben von den Internetseiten (amazon, Thalia, ...) lassen nicht erkennen ob es ausschließlich um den physikalischen Teil oder auch um die Programmierarbeit geht.
Hab mir aber jetzt im Buchladen die Bücher "Netzwerke für Dummies" und "Java 7 - mehr als eine Insel" zum anschauen bestellt und werde dann mal gucken welches besser ist.


----------



## xote (25. Jan 2012)

Ich fand das Buch "Parallele und verteilte Anwendungen in JAVA" mal gar nicht so schlecht. Da waren meiner Meinung nach ganz brauchbare Beispiele für den Einstieg in die Netzwerkprogrammierung drin.


----------

